

Yahoo image search hacked? - okoye9
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/14/yahoo-image-search-is-spiked-with-porn/

======
iamgoat
Okay, which ex-Yahoo employee was it?

------
danielson
Killing 'em softly: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2006578>

~~~
shadowpwner
how odd, it's a blank page.

------
wazoox
Apparently this is some sort of very clever SEO technique more than a true
hack.

------
eof
picture thumbnails are gone?

~~~
quanticle
Yeah, in an update to the story TechCrunch says that picture thumbnails
returned on the main page are gone.

